# SupremeFX S1220a (Asus Z390 E-Gaming) with S/PDIF - DTS 5.1 Interactive - HELP



## Zaruco (May 10, 2019)

Hello guys, for start its a pleasure entering on this community and i hope to contribute/learn a lot with you!! 

A quick question, there is any way to put the DTS 5.1 Interactive working on SupremeFX S1220a ? 
I tried a lot of drivers and none of the tests gave me the DTS 5.1 interactive as i had in the past setup with mobo Asus Prime X99-PRO.
i read a lot of threads here and saw there are a bunch of modded drivers that allows to use the "hidden" features of Realtek official drivers but at same point i'm lost ... 

My system specs are:
SW: Windows 10 x64 ( 1809 )
MB: Asus Rog Strix Z390 E-Gaming with 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A
Speakers: Logitech 5.1 Z5500 Digital

Many thanks guys


----------



## Tacoboy (May 17, 2019)

What exactly are you trying to do?
Are you trying to connect the on-board audio ALC1220, to the Logitech Z-5500 5.1 speakers?


----------



## Zaruco (May 17, 2019)

Tacoboy said:


> What exactly are you trying to do?
> Are you trying to connect the on-board audio ALC1220, to the Logitech Z-5500 5.1 speakers?



yes... with optical cable (digital connection)


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2019)

I think originally it was a Windows 10 issue, does this help, 2nd post down, it seems you may need a patcher which I think is linked in that 2nd post...………...









						Windows 10 and Realtek Optical Output 5.1 DTS - How to Enable
					

There are many forum threads around the web about Windows 10 breaking Surround Sound / 5.1 DTS / 5.1 Dolby, etc...  However there appear to be a few different possibilities, and while some noted to...




					superuser.com


----------

